
The Renaissance Precursor of Rap Battles and Flow - tintinnabula
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/10/19/renaissance-poetry-precursor-rap-battles-flow/
======
sevensor
This was really interesting, but I was hoping to read about some Renaissance
rap battles, and in that regard the article is sorely lacking. Still, I'm glad
I know who Skelton was now.

------
user982
It's no Lokasenna
[[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokasenna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokasenna)].

------
fishcolorbrick
'the poem will continue “as long as the resources of the language hold out"'
segues happily into an unmatched parenthesis in the last ¶.

[https://www.xkcd.com/859/](https://www.xkcd.com/859/)

